# A sequel to "The Incredibles" is in the works, and Star Wars 7 time frame revealed



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 18, 2014)

And another Cars sequel, but no one gives two flying ....s about that. 

&#8220;Cars 3&#8243; and &#8220;The Incredibles 2&#8243; announced as Pixar sequels at Walt Disney shareholders meeting, Star Wars Episode 7 timeframe revealed | Inside the Magic

And the good part.



> *director Brad Bird is back* for The Incredibles 2&#8243;



Also, in the same report, it reveals that Star Wars Ep. 7 will take place 30 years after ROTJ.



> In addition, Iger noted that Star Wars: Episode 7&#8243; will take place 30 years after Return of the Jedi with very familiar faces returning, joining a trio of new leads.


----------



## Xaios (Mar 18, 2014)

> *director Brad Bird is back *for &#8220;The Incredibles 2&#8243;



Oh, thank you Jesus. Pixar has fallen off the wagon a bit lately. Brad Bird is just the man to right that ship.


----------



## MFB (Mar 18, 2014)

^ Really? I thought "Brave" was really good, and from what I saw for Monster University it looked like it'd be a good follow-up to Monsters Inc, besides that their last film was Cars 2 and we all know how that went.


----------



## caskettheclown (Mar 19, 2014)

Monster's University wasn't bad but it wasn't monsters. It was "Insert college movie with fraternities here" but put a monsters spin on it.

I like it but it was very generic to me.


Incredibles 2 I am looking forward to greatly!

Sadly the cars movie i'll have to hear about a lot since I live in Alabama


----------



## Xaios (Mar 19, 2014)

MFB said:


> ^ Really? I thought "Brave" was really good, and from what I saw for Monster University it looked like it'd be a good follow-up to Monsters Inc, besides that their last film was Cars 2 and we all know how that went.



Brave and Monsters University were good, but certainly not great. But take a look at every movie they made prior to Cars 2. With the exception of Cars (which I actually quite enjoyed, even though it has its flaws) and A Bug's Life (which is still charming in its own right), EVERY movie they had made up to that point was pretty much an instant genre classic:
- Toy Story
- Toy Story 2
- Monsters Inc.
- Finding Nemo
- The Incredibles
- Ratatouille
- WALL-E
- Up!
- Toy Story 3

That's one helluva resume.

In fairness, I guess "Pixar off the wagon" is still pretty good, but it's a shame that they're having a hard time rekinding the greatness that they were known for. They made movies that were not only fun for kids, but were also well-written for adults and had a surprising amount of pathos, such as Jessie's song in Toy Story 2 and the montage near the beginning of Up.


----------



## madloff (Mar 24, 2014)

The Incredibles was so awesome. I'm pretty excited for the second one, but not as much as I am for Star Wars VII. If Disney screws it up, they're gonna get roasted by everyone. I'm really praying its awesome. Any word on what the plot's gonna be like?


----------



## Hollowway (Mar 25, 2014)

madloff said:


> If Disney screws it up, they're gonna get roasted by everyone. I'm really praying its awesome.



Well, I think George Lucas set the bar pretty low with episodes I-III. If those came out without the original trilogy they would have been straight to video. If any actor expresses any convincing emotion in VII it will be better than those.


----------



## wankerness (Mar 25, 2014)

Yeah, I kind of think they could release something Transformers-level bad and still get a sizeable percentage of people going "oh well, not really any worse than the prequels." I think a lot of people will be shocked if they're actually good.


----------



## Xaios (Mar 25, 2014)

Hollowway said:


> If any actor expresses any convincing emotion in VII it will be better than those.



For all the crap that episodes I-III get, there was always one bright spot. Ewan McGregor as Obiwan always worked. He carried himself with the same sort of quiet dignity as Alec Guinness and did the part justice, unlike just about everything else in the prequel trilogy.


----------



## wankerness (Mar 25, 2014)

I rewatched Episodes 2 and 3 recently and they were really wretched. I'm not sure how episode 3 got such good reviews when it came out. I mean, it's far better than 2, but it's still pretty damn bad in the grand scheme of things. The worst thing about them is how so many of the shots with actors in them are just these static garbagey things of them standing around talking and it looks for all intents and purposes like they're in an episode of Star Trek the Next Generation. It just is filmed so completely artlessly and in the manner of a low-budget TV show. Then all the effects scenes are ridiculous ADD things with the camera flying all over the place and 3000 neon colors in all corners of the frame and ugh. The last lightsaber fight is particularly awful, instead of letting it have the dramatic weight it starts out almost having they then turn it into a CGI videogame where they start jumping around on tiny moving platforms over lava like it's Donkey Kong Country 2. So bad.

In other news, The Incredibles is really good but pixar switching over to just making sequels is sort of a worrying sign, especially since their last few movies have not been anywhere close to as good as their run from "Toy Story" to "Up."


----------



## Danukenator (Mar 25, 2014)

Xaios said:


> For all the crap that episodes I-III get, there was always one bright spot. Ewan McGregor as Obiwan always worked. He carried himself with the same sort of quiet dignity as Alec Guinness and did the part justice, unlike just about everything else in the prequel trilogy.



TBH, the "actors" weren't all that bad in the Prequels. After watching the behind the scenes stuff, they weren't allowed to improvise or add any flair to their roles. They were given no sets to immerse themselves in (everything was blue/green screened) and they had horrible dialogue. 

Hayden Christensen did a pretty good job all things considered. Shit, NO ONE can make the romantic dialogue in Episode 2 sound decent.


----------



## Xaios (Mar 25, 2014)

Danukenator said:


> Hayden Christensen did a pretty good job all things considered. Shit, NO ONE can make the romantic dialogue in Episode 2 sound decent.



Damn dude I'm gonna have to disagree with you there. It's true that no one could make his dialogue sound good in some instances, but when I type "wooden" into a search engine, his picture is result #1.


Keanu Reeves is #2.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Mar 25, 2014)

The dialogue sucked for all of the prequel trilogy and it's no big wonder why Christensen hasn't had any large profile roles since then. 

The one big, beautiful, shiny, gold star on the report card of the new Star Wars films is that George Lucas will have a teeny tiny role in their making. He will write no dialogue, shoot no scenes, or do anything in any way that will dictate the creative direction of the movie. He was given a "creative consultant" role for these new movies, which is really just an honorary title since he gave them a "rough direction" of what he would've done. Also, this: 



George Lucas said:


> [If the filmmakers ask],Whos this guy? I can tell them. I mean, they have a hundred encyclopedias and things, but I actually know a lot. I can say, This is this and this is that.



As far as Pixar, I can say that (imo) Cars was a terrible movie. I mean, really really bad. All of their movies from Toy Story 1 all the way through Toy Story 3 are classics and it's disappointing to see to see something like Cars and the rest of the recent movies slip through. I hope The Incredibles 2 brings back the awesome.


----------



## fps (Mar 25, 2014)

wankerness said:


> In other news, The Incredibles is really good but pixar switching over to just making sequels is sort of a worrying sign, especially since their last few movies have not been anywhere close to as good as their run from "Toy Story" to "Up."



This, but the company sold their soul when Disney bought them. They might make films with the same amount of love, but the films they MAKE, Disney decides, and the plots of those films, Disney will also decide, or at least heavily influence. Monsters University, which I finally saw recently, was like a beautifully animated TV special. It was a merchandise machine. I know that's ironic for a company that came up with Toy Story, but it's a lot less cute now. It's like Apple got bought by Microsoft.


----------



## asher (Mar 25, 2014)

fps said:


> This, but the company sold their soul when Disney bought them. They might make films with the same amount of love, but the films they MAKE, Disney decides, and the plots of those films, Disney will also decide, or at least heavily influence. Monsters University, which I finally saw recently, was like a beautifully animated TV special. It was a merchandise machine. I know that's ironic for a company that came up with Toy Story, but it's a lot less cute now. It's like Apple got bought by Microsoft.



Actually, MS is innovating a lot more than Apple right now, but that's irrelevant.

I will note that Disney bought Pixar in 2006, and movies made by Pixar since then include _Ratatouille_, _WALL-E_, and _Up_.


----------



## Xaios (Mar 25, 2014)

fps said:


> This, but the company sold their soul when Disney bought them. They might make films with the same amount of love, but the films they MAKE, Disney decides, and the plots of those films, Disney will also decide, or at least heavily influence. Monsters University, which I finally saw recently, was like a beautifully animated TV special. It was a merchandise machine. I know that's ironic for a company that came up with Toy Story, but it's a lot less cute now. It's like Apple got bought by Microsoft.



Pixar, despite their long string of success, is perfectly capable of screwing up on their own. John Lasseter, the founder of the company and director of Toy Story 1 and 2 and A Bug's Life, also went on to direct Cars 2. He can't really blame Disney, being as he is Disney's _chief creative consultant_. Also, Disney gave Andrew Stanton, aka director of Finding Nemo and Wall-E, carte-blanche to direct John Carter as he saw fit, because even though the initial draft was hella confusing to Disney, they reasoned that "well, apparently the drafts for Finding Nemo and Wall-E were the same way, so he can pull it off." Needless to say, he didn't.


----------



## wankerness (Mar 25, 2014)

Danukenator said:


> TBH, the "actors" weren't all that bad in the Prequels. After watching the behind the scenes stuff, they weren't allowed to improvise or add any flair to their roles. They were given no sets to immerse themselves in (everything was blue/green screened) and they had horrible dialogue.
> 
> Hayden Christensen did a pretty good job all things considered. Shit, NO ONE can make the romantic dialogue in Episode 2 sound decent.



He's absolutely horrible in episode 2 but he did improve greatly before 3. In 3 he's at least better than Natalie Portman, who is just laughably awful throughout Episode 3. I normally like her, too, I am not biased against her or anything, I thought she was quite good in Black Swan and Closer. The dialogue's not that much of an excuse, Ewan Mcgregor isn't anywhere close to as bad as either of them and it's not like he had a different writer.


----------



## Xaios (Mar 25, 2014)

wankerness said:


> In 3 he's at least better than Natalie Portman, who is just laughably awful throughout Episode 3. I normally like her, too, I am not biased against her or anything, I thought she was quite good in Black Swan and Closer.



I think that what Natalie Portman needs to shine is the right director. Obviously George Lucas was not that person. 

But yeah, she owned the hell out of Black Swan.


----------



## Choop (Mar 25, 2014)

Really excited to see how Incredibles 2 will play out. I'm maybe even a little more excited for Star Wars, if for nothing else than sheer curiosity. This is basically Star Wars movie canon's last hope to have anything really good come from the franchise.


----------



## wankerness (Mar 25, 2014)

Choop said:


> Really excited to see how Incredibles 2 will play out. I'm maybe even a little more excited for Star Wars, if for nothing else than sheer curiosity. This is basically Star Wars movie canon's last hope to have anything really good come from the franchise.



There are still plenty of awesome things inspired by the original trilogy. The other day I spent an hour and a half watching a bunch of voice actors doing a readthrough of the original movie's script using various voices (ex, Tracy Morgan, Powerpuff Girls, Christopher Walken, Futurama characters, etc). 



If the new movies are garbage I still think Star Wars will be around for plenty of time! It would almost be more harmful to the originals if the new ones are great


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples (Mar 25, 2014)

I'm a little worried about how the movie will turn out, sequels very rarely turn out that well, at least in my opinion, and The Incredibles seems like one of those movies where it would be better for everyone if it didn't have a sequel. 

Pixar is running out of ideas, though!
Incredibles sequel, Finding Nemo sequel, and Cars 3? They're still falling off the wagon if you ask me.


----------



## MFB (Mar 25, 2014)

All I've wanted to do for the past week and a half is watch Star Wars in the TRUE order, as I've learned of recently, which is 4-5-(1)-2-3-6 and you guys are not helping me by discussing it 

I know it sounds crazy but it works perfectly if you think about it, and if not then let this convince you: Machete Order: A New Way to Watch Star Wars | GeekDad | Wired.com I understand you do lose out on the best lightsaber fight of the whole series (Maul vs. Kenobi/Jinn, as well as the best duel song but alas it's worth it for no Jar Jar)


----------



## asher (Mar 25, 2014)

MFB said:


> All I've wanted to do for the past week and a half is watch Star Wars in the TRUE order, as I've learned of recently, which is 4-5-(1)-2-3-6 and you guys are not helping me by discussing it
> 
> I know it sounds crazy but it works perfectly if you think about it, and if not then let this convince you: Machete Order: A New Way to Watch Star Wars | GeekDad | Wired.com I understand you do lose out on the best lightsaber fight of the whole series (Maul vs. Kenobi/Jinn, as well as the best duel song but alas it's worth it for no Jar Jar)



I don't know about "THE TRUE" order, but it certainly works well. But that's because Lucas is not so good at his craft.

Also, the _best _saber fight is probably Luke-Vader in Bespin. The three-way with Maul is very very fun to watch, but filled with incredible stupid.



wankerness said:


> There are still plenty of awesome things inspired by the original trilogy. The other day I spent an hour and a half watching a bunch of voice actors doing a readthrough of the original movie's script using various voices (ex, Tracy Morgan, Powerpuff Girls, Christopher Walken, Futurama characters, etc).
> 
> 
> 
> If the new movies are garbage I still think Star Wars will be around for plenty of time! It would almost be more harmful to the originals if the new ones are great




This video is one of the best things of all time, and if you guys haven't seen it, you *need* to set the hour:twenty aside.


----------



## Choop (Mar 26, 2014)

Honestly I think Star Wars Ep. 2 & 3 are just bad movies. No amount of order switching will make them any more watchable for me. Ep 1 isn't great, but it's at least better than 2, and maybe only slightly better than 3 IMO (ignoring jar jar). I've known about the machete order for a while now, but jesus, it doesn't fix all of the terrible delivery, acting, pointless plot devices, etcetc that the movies have. 

I'm just anxious to see a Star Wars movie that is outside of the prequels' style/way of doing things.


----------



## caskettheclown (Mar 26, 2014)

Am I the only one that actually liked Jar Jar? I know he didn't do a whole lot for the movies but I liked him.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 26, 2014)

caskettheclown said:


> liked Jar Jar.


----------



## asher (Mar 26, 2014)

Choop said:


> Honestly I think Star Wars Ep. 2 & 3 are just bad movies. No amount of order switching will make them any more watchable for me. Ep 1 isn't great, but it's at least better than 2, and maybe only slightly better than 3 IMO (ignoring jar jar). I've known about the machete order for a while now, but jesus, it doesn't fix all of the terrible delivery, acting, pointless plot devices, etcetc that the movies have.
> 
> I'm just anxious to see a Star Wars movie that is outside of the prequels' style/way of doing things.



No, it definitely doesn't, but it least puts them to use in actually telling a reasonably compelling story 



caskettheclown said:


> Am I the only one that actually liked Jar Jar? I know he didn't do a whole lot for the movies but I liked him.



Yes


----------



## Explorer (Apr 2, 2014)

Star Wars: I refused to see anything else after the shit storm which was Episode 1. I'll never see anything first run in theaters, but if the new trilogy gets great critical reviews on Rotten Tomatoes, I might consider seeing them on video. 

And yes, another vote against from someone who didn't like the Space Jamaican, Jar Jar. 

----

Sure, Pixar made a few more great movies after Disney bought them, but most of those were already in the pipeline.

I'll be interested in how good the story is for "Inside Out." It's story which drove the best Pixar films, and TBH Disney seems to have been making movies by committee recently, rather than by strong vision. If it just turns out to be like "Osmosis Jones," I'll be disappoint.

BTW, I remember being at a SIGGraph presentation of that "Wally and the Bee" short (or whatever it was called), and someone asked the Pixar/Renderman guys, "What software did you use to make it funny?" Pixar has been been awesome at using people who understood storytelling. Hopefully Disney will let that keep happening, as it appeared to for "Brave." 

I really like "The Incredibles." I hope Disney doesn't ruin it.

----

BTW, since it's a Pixar topic, let's take another look at how the Prometheus trailer music makes anything terrifying... *laugh*


----------



## Xaios (Apr 2, 2014)

Explorer said:


> TBH Disney seems to have been making movies by committee recently, rather than by strong vision.



Agreed. Not that they haven't had some success in that arena with movies like Tangled and Frozen, but there certainly hasn't been anything approaching their second golden age in terms of pure genius, with films like The Little Mermaid, Beauty and the Beast, Aladdin or The Lion King.


----------



## wankerness (Apr 3, 2014)

Aladdin's not really anything special, people our age are just blinded by nostalgia. It's got the same out-of-place pop culture references and half-ass plot of the more recent "committee" animated movies. It's certainly entertaining, but it's sort of a precursor to things like the Shrek series and Shark Tale and Planes and whatever else people hold up as sorta lame. The other 3 are classics though.


----------



## MFB (Apr 3, 2014)

You bite your tongue, Aladdin > *

I can only hope Star Wars gets some classic musical gems like the ones found in this. It certainly couldn't hurt them anymore than they probably are.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DqNG_SrSa4o


----------



## Xaios (Apr 3, 2014)

I agree that Aladdin was a precursor the movies that overextended on pop culture references, but it was also one of the first animated movies to work like that. At the time, what it was doing WAS still pretty original. What made it great though was the sense of humor, awesome visuals (Cave of Wonders, yo) and a really strong villain.


----------



## MFB (Apr 3, 2014)

Xaios said:


> I agree that Aladdin was a precursor the movies that overextended on pop culture references, but it was also one of the first animated movies to work like that. At the time, what it was doing WAS still pretty original. What made it great though was the sense of humor, awesome visuals (Cave of Wonders, yo) and a really strong villain.



There was really only one big part that relied on pop references and that was Genie's introduction when he did the impersonations of actors; the merchant in the beginning was kind of a reference to infomercials but no kid understood that at that age and we thought it was just who he was. Aside from those two minor things I can't really think of much else it references (besides Little Mermaid which is Disney's own movie so if Pixar can do it, why not Disney 10 years earlier?)


----------



## Xaios (Apr 3, 2014)

Why am I thinking there was more? I'm gonna have to rewatch it, it's been _years_. 

Maybe it wasn't so much the pop culture references as Robin Williams' delivery. His manic style has been emulated in countless animated movies since by various side characters, such as Timone and Pumba, Mushu from Mulan and Donkey from Shrek.


----------



## wankerness (Apr 5, 2014)

> The Genie's celebrity impersonations are (in order): Arnold Schwarzenegger, Ed Sullivan, Groucho Marx, William F. Buckley, Señor Wences, Robert De Niro, Carol Channing, Arsenio Hall, Walter Brennan, Mary Hart, Ethel Merman, Rodney Dangerfield, Jack Nicholson, and Peter Lorre.



I remember when I was a kid I caught the peter lorre and jack nicholson ones but the rest of the time I was just like ?!

Here's another thing that jumped out at me in the trivia:



> In the original recording for the opening song "Arabian Nights", part of the song originally went "where they cut off your ear, if they don't like your face". After the movies' release Arabic Americans took offense so the line was changed to "where it's flat and immense, and the heat is intense". If you listen closely, you can hear a distinct vocal change when he sings, "it's barbaric, but hey, it's home!"



I had a soundtrack of that movie that had the original lyrics on it, I never knew they ended up changing it! That's amusing. I guess that's what happens when you find a stranger in the alps.


----------

